# Pound Cottage



## woodland pixie (Jul 10, 2013)

If you've ever driven down to Lyme through Uplyme then you're probably familiar with this sad little house. It doesn't appear to have been reported so I thought I'd do the honours.



print screen windows 7

It was painted, at the landlords insistence, with interior house paint about a decade ago so is not quite as glaringly orange as it was as the exposed sides have all but washed off. Last year there was talk in the town council of either demolishing it to build flats or turning it into some kind of meeting rooms for the town council but we all know that would cost way more than demolishing so thought I'd catch and share the weirdness of this place before they raze it to the ground and replace it with soulless boring looking flats. It's not really a beautiful house so much as an overly complained about eye sore but I like it and think it needs documenting before it's too late.

It has a fairly large garden behind it which is now a council owned public garden but I think used to belong to the house judging by the way the paths are laid out. This garden is called Stafford Mount and was given to Lyme Regis Town Council by the District Council with a covenant that it was not to be built upon, due to instability issues. However, now the council's view is that it is an 'absolute liability' due to the costs of mowing. It's about 3/4 of an acre. I ask you! So maybe the covenant will be changed to more suit the pockets of the council....I'm sure the local people would mow this themselves rather than see it developed, although I have *never* seen anybody use it. I try to use it whenever I'm passing just to show that people use it!

The garden, path to house on right attached to path to garden



image share

The house itself was squatted until about 9 months ago and to be fair, they kept the garden trimmed and it looked better then than it does now. Can't work out how to share from google earth but you can see how much the house has deteriorated in 4 years if you look. Now the house has been emptied of all the furniture and padlocked.

View from Crogg Lane



image upload

The well outlet remains



screen capture tool

And from the garden side



upload a picture

The little lean to/privy



screen shot capture

Inside the privy



how to take a screenshot on a pc

Only spiders



image hosting without account

How well the paint stayed on the walls....



take screen shot

Front door. Does anybody know what R.S.S stands for? I cannot find info on this. I'm guessing it's not The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), a right-wing, paramilitary, volunteer Hindu nationalist group  or anything to do with computers, but that is all I keep coming up with



free screenshot

Other side of front of house, that was a little pond where the lillies are



image hosting 10mb limit


Door bell??



photo sharing sites

The only internal shot I'm afraid. Bathroom to the right, front door and living room to the left and stairs and reception room straight ahead. Wish I'd gone in there when the squatters were there and got some pics....



how to take screenshots

Sweet little ridge caps and finial. The one on the other side has broken off.



screenshot utility

Hope this is interesting to some of you, if it gets broken into again and resquatted, I'll be back


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh....I just found this in the Uplyme Parish Council notes from July last year. Re Stafford Mount  >> 'The Council has decided that if possible, this site should be used for affordable houses in future, although there are a lot of legal and practical hurdles to clear first'. Not to mention the safety of the houses below the garden after the 'instability issues' mentioned previously


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 10, 2013)

An interesting little report that,the name pound cottage possibly comes from the property being built on the site of an old stray animal pound

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_pound

and the letters over the door possibly the original builders or more likely original owners initials


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for that! Could make a nice little home again if given a chance...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shame it could be put right,thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 10, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> An interesting little report that,the name pound cottage possibly comes from the property being built on the site of an old stray animal pound
> 
> and the letters over the door possibly the original builders or more likely original owners initials



Ah thank you oldscrote


----------

